# San Juan Abajo for archery deer



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

So I drew the San Juan abajo unit General deer. It is The south east part of Utah. It encompasses montecello and blanding? For archery does anyone have any pointers? I live in salt lake so I will prob only have like 2 scout trips the month prior but I want to invest that time in an area that will be most beneficial. Send a PM so we don't broadcast the info on the www.

Not looking for a handout. I will be hiking and glassing on my scout trips but a general region to start would be helpful.

Congrats to everyone that drew out


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Some really good people down there. Go to the maverick in monticello and ask someone to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

My suggestion would be to get on google earth and overlay the hunt map and do some electronic scouting. The last time I hunted this area I did my home work on google earth and the day before the hunt we found a bachelor group of 20 bucks with several that were in the 140-160 range with one that was 180's. Unfortunately we weren't able to connect with any of them. Shoot me a PM and ask me some questions if you would like. Hopefully this helps. Good Luck


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I drew the same hunt. I have family in Blanding and I live 2 hrs away. I'm going to try a different area this year than last time. 

I will PM...


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thx for the info everyone. I now have a starting point to do some serious scouting


----------

